# Need lipliner recs for hot pink/fuschia lipsticks



## FiestyFemme (Jun 8, 2008)

I recently bought Impassioned and Girl About Town lipsticks, and lovely as they are, I'm feeling like I need a liner with the Amplified Creme formula. Any ideas? I prefer MAC, but I'm open to other brands. I just don't know where to start as I don't wear lipliner. Thanks!


----------



## .k. (Jun 9, 2008)

ooh i just bought fruit punch from avon and is like a bright pinkish fuschia!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 9, 2008)

MAC Magenta is a must-have for hot pinks/fuschias.


----------



## lara (Jun 9, 2008)

Nars Funny Face lipliner.


----------



## user79 (Jun 9, 2008)

I use MAC Beet liner for hot pink lips. It's like a fuchsia red colour.


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Jun 9, 2008)

2nd Magenta Lipliner!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the recs, y'all! I'll be sure to check them out!


----------



## glassy girl (Jun 11, 2008)

Beet its great for making colors pop.


----------



## califabulous (Sep 2, 2011)

is there a dupe for beet lip liner?


----------



## Meisje (Sep 3, 2011)

I use Magenta. I also have a MUFE pencil (not sure the #, think it's 16, but it's the brightest in-your-face pink) that works nicely and is waterproof.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 3, 2011)

Meisje said:


> I use Magenta. I also have a MUFE pencil (not sure the #, think it's 16, but it's the brightest in-your-face pink) that works nicely and is waterproof.


 
	I just bought that pencil when I was on vacation. It's a winner!!!!


----------



## BadLeslie (Oct 6, 2011)

If you're around an Ulta, check out NYX's slim lip pencils. They're $3.50 and in my opinion, perform just as well as regular old MAC lip pencils for almost a fourth of the price. For hot pinks, I use Fuschia but they have a ton of other colors available.


----------



## AtX_MaMa83 (Oct 13, 2011)

I 3rd MAC Magenta lipliner! I use that with Girl about Town all the time!


----------



## Dimplez (Nov 10, 2012)

Nicka K Cosmetics lip pencil in red is a good dupe for Mac beet.  I discovered it after paying 17.66 for beet and could not tell the difference.  It pairs well with Viva Glam Nicki and Fusion Pink


----------



## Dimplez (Nov 10, 2012)

NYX lip pencil in bloom and plush red are nice with bright pinks as well and I agree, they are just as good as MAC pencils


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 10, 2012)

NYX Bloom and NYX Fuschia lipliners.


----------

